
Real-life Blockchain powered apps - drbh
https://medium.com/@david.richard.holtz/blockchain-application-demo-b98321ec318c
======
RyJones
This is nice to see. I work on Hyperledger; we run a chat server if you'd like
to get involved (or have questions!):
[https://chat.hyperledger.org/](https://chat.hyperledger.org/)

